# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Uusi matala Kabus

## Mikko121

> Kyllä se 105 ihan TC6Z3/7300 Kabus 3 ainakin mun käsittääkseni on  Matalat sen sijaan pitävät ainakin vielä matalaa profiilia.


Niin kyllä sun sivuilta tarkastin jo että olit merkannut sen sellaiseksi.. Mutta voidaanhan tuo TC6-Z3:n viesti tulkita niin että kun se 105 on valmis niin sit on matalien vuoro. Ja niistähän on siis 1 valmiina. Sijoituspaikka vain on vielä hämäränpeitossa. Mutta Jyväskylään niitä siis tulee lähes 100% varmasti.

----------


## TC6-Z3

Uskoisin kanssa niinkuin Mikkokin, että Jyväskylään matalia tulee ensimmäinen iso *sarja*, ja vain tämä ensimmäinen *yksilö*, joka on jo jonkinaikaa ollut valmiinakin ja koeajoissa, ja vähän ulkomaillakin ajellut jää Lahden Liikenteelle. Jokatapauksessa hieno homma jos näitä tosiaan tehdään se 70kpl, kyllä siitä riittää sitten vähän jokapuolelle KA-yhtymää varmasti.

----------


## Mikko121

> Jokatapauksessa hieno homma jos näitä tosiaan tehdään se 70kpl, kyllä siitä riittää sitten vähän jokapuolelle KA-yhtymää varmasti.


  :Shocked:   70? No sitten niitä kyllä piisaa vähän jos jonnekin! Jyväskyläänhän on luvattu 20. Eli varmaan ne ensimmäiset. No sitten kyllä kummasti paranisi lahden ja Kuopionkin kalusto. Jokunen saattaa Liietä porvooseenkin. Jos ei sit Jyväskylään tuu kuitenkin enemmänkin. Lauttakylä Tuskin tarvitsee matalia. Mutta kuinkahan mahtaa olla Lähilinjojen laita. Kuitenkin luulis että sinne niitä ei ängetä kun LH taitaa olla kuoleva luonnonvara. Goldline ei taida myöskään tarvita matalia ihan välttämättä.

Uteliaisuuttani kuitenkin kysyn että mistä olet tämän tiedon kuullut?   :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

> Uskoisin kanssa niinkuin Mikkokin, että Jyväskylään matalia tulee ensimmäinen iso *sarja*, ja vain tämä ensimmäinen *yksilö*, joka on jo jonkinaikaa ollut valmiinakin ja koeajoissa, ja vähän ulkomaillakin ajellut jää Lahden Liikenteelle. Jokatapauksessa hieno homma jos näitä tosiaan tehdään se 70kpl, kyllä siitä riittää sitten vähän jokapuolelle KA-yhtymää varmasti.


Voisi taas olla tarvetta katkasta ketju omaksi aiheekseen (esim Kabus low-entry).

Innolla odotan millainen on low-entry tyyppinen Kabus matalattiabussi. Lahdessa tuli saatua kokemuksia täysmatalista ja ne oli helppo rankata koko tehtaan parhaiksi tuotteiksi. Jos näistä on onnistuttu vielä meneen eteenpäin (esim matkustamon ankeaa harmautta kaunisteltu ja saatu kunnon kattokanavat, joista pikkasen ilmaa puhaltaa), niin kyseessä  on todella kelpo auto, joka kestää vertailun muihin nykyaikaisiin katureihin.

70 kappaletta voi tuntua suurelta määrältä, mutta jo pelkästään Lahdessa tuntuisi olevan tarvetta puolelle tästä määrästä. Jos ei vielä vuoden aikana niin muutaman vuoden sisään. Jyväskylässä tilanne on tietty kiireellisempi.

----------


## tkp

> 70 kappaletta voi tuntua suurelta määrältä, mutta jo pelkästään Lahdessa tuntuisi olevan tarvetta puolelle tästä määrästä. Jos ei vielä vuoden aikana niin muutaman vuoden sisään. Jyväskylässä tilanne on tietty kiireellisempi.


Jyväskylässä kaupunki on jo havainnut JL:n nykyisen kaluston laadun(?), ja vaatinut että kalustoa pitää uusia jos JL haluaa että liikennelupaa jatketaan. Noh, toivotaan että uudet kabusit olisi kestävämpiä kuin City-U:t joiden pääasiallinen tehtävä tuntuu olevan korjaamon työllistäminen...

----------

